# First Cider



## [email protected] (4/5/11)

hi all!

just looking for the best way to get me an apple cider going? i have tried an apple beer in the past, but i mucked it up.......

any suggestions?


----------



## manticle (4/5/11)

20L of preservative free apple juice.

White wine or cider yeast.

Yeast nutrient.

Mix and ferment cool until properly finished. If you have the means, condition very cold for a week or so in the fridge then bottle or keg.

Easiest brew you will ever do - makes a dry cider.

For extra flavour, mix your juices up a bit (eg different brands).


----------



## [email protected] (4/5/11)

fan-freakin-tastic! im sooooo going to do that!


----------



## hendog88 (4/5/11)

beerbelly84 said:


> fan-freakin-tastic! im sooooo going to do that!



i got a batch going at the moment 11 lts of apple and 9 of apple and pear. 300gms dextrose. 300gms of cored and quartered apples and SN9 wine yeast. ive read around here that the pear makes things a little sweeter. so thats what im going for. started it sunday so only time will tell i suppose


----------



## manticle (4/5/11)

Pear will help with sweetness, dextrose isn't really needed (and will add a perception of dryness which may combat the sweetness from the pear) and the apples will be better being juiced than quartered.

That said, your cider will still probably taste great - it's just that making cider can be so simple for such a great result. Easier and cheaper than a decent KK brew with better results.


----------



## [email protected] (4/5/11)

i knew i could count on this site to help me out! ill get it started this weekend i think! cheers fellas!


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (4/5/11)

If your after a sweeter cider, you can always add a couple of hundred grams of lactose to the brew. From the experience i have had with it, it doesn't leave any noticeable/off flavours. :icon_cheers:


----------



## hendog88 (4/5/11)

manticle said:


> Pear will help with sweetness, dextrose isn't really needed (and will add a perception of dryness which may combat the sweetness from the pear) and the apples will be better being juiced than quartered.
> 
> That said, your cider will still probably taste great - it's just that making cider can be so simple for such a great result. Easier and cheaper than a decent KK brew with better results.



damn, i thought it may help bring the % up a little bit, ive tried using the cans before and ended up giving it to my housemate to drink one night when they were pissed. they didnt notice anything but it wasnt that nice at all. done a heap of research on this one and my keg arrived today.. so im laughing


----------



## manticle (4/5/11)

It will bring up the alc% and 300g isn't over the top. However cider has a tendency to ferment right out and straight juice will give you a cider between 5 and 7% without any extras (yeast choice dependent but wine yeast definitely).

It'll be good, don't stress. Just info to store for the future.


----------



## hendog88 (4/5/11)

manticle said:


> It will bring up the alc% and 300g isn't over the top. However cider has a tendency to ferment right out and straight juice will give you a cider between 5 and 7% without any extras (yeast choice dependent but wine yeast definitely).
> 
> It'll be good, don't stress. Just info to store for the future.



yeah i didnt think it was too over the top. will definately keep that info on board for my next batch. Cheers! :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (4/5/11)

I have been brewing cider like this for a while now - always get a very good result. I always brew 19 litres or therabouts as I keg the cider. Always bulk prime with 165g dextrose per keg (19l).

I first tried the coles smart buy apple juice, I think I used 12 litres, plus 6 litres of apple and pear (Berri)
champagne yeast

Next I tried the real apple juice from the supermarket - was a bit more expensive. Once again, I added pear juice and I found the result was not as nice as my first attempt, so I went back to the cheaper juice.

Since then, I have also tried adding about 200g light dried malt - it added a bit of body and flavour and I will continue with this practice.

I have also tried adding 2 teaspoons of mallic acid - makes it a bit tart and is supposed to bring out the flavour of the apples. All I find it did was make it a bit tart, but I liked it, try one teaspoon at first if you want or leave it out all together. If you brew into bottles I guess you could try adding it to a few bottles at the bottling stage (not sure)

I am yet to try putting actual apples into the brew, but will do so soon. What are others experience with this? should they be pulped and steamed first to sterilise

In summing up, I think my best result is with the coles smart buy apple juice, champagne yeast, 200g light dried malt and 2 teaspoons of mallic acid. Out of a 20 litre batch, I have about 3 litres whole pear juice, or 6 litres of berri apple and pear.

Good luck


----------



## manticle (4/5/11)

When I've made juice from apples I haven't steamed or sterilised in any way (equipment excepted).

You can use campden/sodium metabisulphite but sulphites and me don't get on.

I make an active yeast starter to up the yeast numers and combat any wild yeasts. No issues so far. I also leave the juice un-yeasted for 24+ hours then rack from underneath the brown foamy cap that forms.


----------



## [email protected] (4/5/11)

cool thanks Manticle, I am currently out of the country with work, but cant wait to get back home and put another batch or 2 down.


----------



## [email protected] (8/5/11)

cheers for your reccomendations guys! i went the easy way round. went to my LHBS, and bought a black rock cider, 500g of lactose, pear schnapps, and used the yeast under the lid of the wort. its merrily bubbling away in the linen cupboard right now! love that sound.........


----------



## shootermcgavin (8/5/11)

Hi Brewers,

I'm also a newb brewer. I just wanted an experienced persons comments on by below setup. I am trying to achieve a clear light colour crisp sweet cidere.5Litres

I have a 5ltr Demijon.

5Litres of 99.99% apple juice cold pressed.
Approx 50g Sucrose
10ml of Apfel Korn Essence
Yeast: 10g

It has been brewing now for 24 days. The reaction appears to have stopped. (no bubbling in air lock)

i have taken a sample and measured with the hydrometer to see that it is quite low in alcohol 1-2% tops i wanted more 4 -5%

the liquid was carbonated to some degree.

should i leave it sit more? will that increase the alcohol?
how could i sweeten this ?

does the lack of activity indicate the fermentation process has completed ? if i added more sucrose would the fermentation start again?


greatly appreciative of any help / bones thrown my way 

Cheers,


----------



## manticle (8/5/11)

It could be the lack of nutrients. Get some yeast nutrient (diammonium phosphate is one), dissolve the recommended dose in some boiling water and add it in.

No need for sucrose at all.

It's probably still fermenting but just slowly.

Cider will ferment right out.

What's apfel korn?


----------



## [email protected] (8/5/11)

i was given lactose by the dude at my LHBS. i read on the packet that its not going to be eaten by the yeast..... thats good enough for me!


----------



## shootermcgavin (9/5/11)

manticle said:


> What's apfel korn?



Thanks mate! its like apple essence


----------



## wynnum1 (12/5/11)

With the home brand apple juice seems like 10 percent sugar 2 kg per 20 liters would that give you 5 percent alcohol so should a small amount of sugar be added what is best alcohol percentage for taste and to preserve.


----------



## InCider (12/5/11)

As manticle said - 20l preservative free juice is the go. Just tapped a keg last night I made with lager yeast... a lot less tart that wine yeast, and delicious.


----------



## manticle (12/5/11)

Been meaning to try a cider with lager yeast as I ferment my ciders at low temps.

Which one did you use?


----------



## InCider (12/5/11)

manticle said:


> Been meaning to try a cider with lager yeast as I ferment my ciders at low temps.
> 
> Which one did you use?



If only I knew! I made this cider a couple of months back and have no record as it was an off the cuff brew - juice was on sale, used a sachet I had lying round - S-23 at a guess.

I've used lager yeast before, but with the blackrock kit - juice is my preferred option though. Nottingham is a fave for the juice too.


----------



## manticle (12/5/11)

Getting some sweet mead yeast soon and will try a lager yeast too.

Interested in a bottle swap towards the end of winter?


----------



## InCider (12/5/11)

manticle said:


> Getting some sweet mead yeast soon and will try a lager yeast too.
> 
> Interested in a bottle swap towards the end of winter?



Sounds good. I'll PET Bottle from the keg for this one, and archive it - see how it ages.


----------



## manticle (12/5/11)

Have pre-ordered the sweet mead from GG but wolfy should be sending me some sweet mead and whitelabs cider yeast slants so I'll hopefully get going in the next couple of weeks.

Will keep you posted.


----------



## [email protected] (20/5/11)

well, my cider, bought from my LHBS, is on its way to becoming a lovely little drop! worked it out to be about the 6% mark, so its going to have a bit of a bite to it! black rock cider, yeast from under the lid and brew craft #10 suger! its dropped from 1054, to 1012 ad is still bubbling! tastes great!


----------



## calverley_matt (21/5/11)

Making my first cider soon as well : )

Any advice on using champagne yeast? Instructions recommend 16-27 degrees, should I aim for the lower end of this range for a slower, better fermentation?

I'm using real apples by the way, have any of you tried that?


----------



## InCider (21/5/11)

Just tapped a keg of cider made not with apples themselves Mutton, but preservative free juice, and lager yeast. Crisp, nice dry finish - much more palatable initially that with champagne yeast.

Making one today with apple & blackcurrant, and hoping to score some Belgian yeast.

InCider.


----------



## manticle (21/5/11)

Mutton said:


> Making my first cider soon as well : )
> 
> Any advice on using champagne yeast? Instructions recommend 16-27 degrees, should I aim for the lower end of this range for a slower, better fermentation?
> 
> I'm using real apples by the way, have any of you tried that?



Afew people have made cider from crushing their own apples - myself included. Works best with a blend of apples.

Champagne yeast will be dry. I would definitely ferment cool and slow.


----------



## calverley_matt (22/5/11)

Good, dry is what I'm aiming for, I shall set the temperature at the lower end of the spectrum. 

Going to pick the apples this afternoon : )

I might add some frozen raspberries when I bottle it.


----------



## Greg.L (22/5/11)

InCider said:


> Sounds good. I'll PET Bottle from the keg for this one, and archive it - see how it ages.



I used to use PET bottles but have come to the conclusion they are no good for ageing, they let in too much O2. I think wine or cider in PET should be consumed in a couple of months, otherwise the oxidation starts to affect the flavour negatively.

greg


----------



## [email protected] (25/5/11)

mmmmmmm..... apple and raspberry....... they go together really well....... just like katy and perry..........

bottled my cider! its tastes great! added the pear schnapps the day before i bottled it, and tried some from the hydro that night......... better than a storebought! a soft cloudy yellow colour, with a hint of the apple colour..... bottled in corona bottles and a green lid..... they look too good to bloody drink! ill deff have to fish one out and take a beer porn shot!


----------

